# Use Once and Toss it out!



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

I found a web site that has a limited selection of cheap router bits, some less than $2.00. Some with bearings and a $7.00 shipping per order. They also sell 10 packs. I thought I would try a few. Heleta


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Can't wait to see your review!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

gmercer_48083 said:


> I found a web site that has a limited selection of cheap router bits, some less than $2.00. Some with bearings and a $7.00 shipping per order. They also sell 10 packs. I thought I would try a few. Heleta


Hi Gary - I've got several of those things. Actually not bad for the money. When I was facelifting the kitchen, their finger pull edging bit was the only profile I liked so I ordered 3 of those bits. The first one made it through about 10 of the doors and half a dozen drawer fronts. I didn't think it was to bad for a $3.71 bit. Finished up with the second bit and still got a new one left.:sarcastic:
I've also tried some of their sanding stuff. The belt sander belts aren't bad but the ROS discs don't last for cr**. Best deal I have had from them are their carbide burrs.
With their prices you can try out a lot of stuff for $50. Kind of the Harbor Freight of abrasive/cutting things:laugh:


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

With the exception of expensive bits or blades, it's cheaper to buy new and toss the old ones. I had that experience with a miter saw blade. On sale cheaper than re-sharpening.


----------



## BOjr (Dec 1, 2012)

What is the web site? I'd like to take a look at it.

Buck


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

I've got Whiteside bits that I paid $25 -$35 for but they have lasted 10-15 years and I still have them. I guess if you amortize that out over the years I have $2 or $3 bits too. Normally you get what you pay for but I have bought cheap bits when it is something I will not be using more than once or twice. My take on the cheap bits is the safety issue. I don't want the carbide on a bit revolving at high rpm's to fly off, at my age I'm not fast enough to duck !!


----------



## cmrm (Apr 26, 2012)

There are some OK cheaper bits out there but running a $2.00 to $3.00 bit at 18,000 to 22,000 RPMs could be scary. My suggestion is to stick to a major brand where you know the maunfacuture uses quality control and monitors the brasing process. A loose piece of carbide equals a weapon.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

cmrm said:


> There are some OK cheaper bits out there but running a $2.00 to $3.00 bit at 18,000 to 22,000 RPMs could be scary. My suggestion is to stick to a major brand where you know the maunfacuture uses quality control and monitors the brasing process. A loose piece of carbide equals a weapon.


Hmm, many bit sets are in that price range! Example...

MLCS 30 Piece Router Bit Sets.

Ok, thats $3.33 per bit, but if you are going to argue over $0.33... 

And, if you want to go for $2.22 per bit...

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/set45.html

With free shipping, they may actually be less expensive. So, I guess you would not use MLCS bits, either. That's OK as well, but I do.

Also, you are assuming that there is no quality control without really knowing that! I really doubt these are being made in someones garage.

Carbide flying off any bit is possible, though highly unlikely, if used properly. If that were my primary concern, I probably would just not use carbide tipped bits/blades!:sad:


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

heleta.com


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Most times you get what you pay for. I've tried the MLCS a few times and IMHO, although seemingly safe, they did not hold their edge as well as the Whiteside, Freud and etc. A dull bit is not worth any price.


----------

